# Moon Knight Moving To Television?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

From Newsrama.....

*MOON KNIGHT MOVING TO TELEVISION? *

The character is enjoying a solid resurgence in popularity thanks to the ongoing series by Charlie Huston and David Finch, and now, according to Variety, Moon Knight may be headed to television.

The trade today reported that Marvel Studios has joined with No Equal Entertainment - a Vancouver-based production company - to develop a live-action television series based on Moon Knight.

As Variety explains it, the series "will follow soldier of fortune Marc Spector as he becomes the titular vigilante after an encounter with the Egyptian god of vengeance and moon deity."

The character first appeared in Werewolf by Night #32 in 1975, and was created by Doug moench and Don Perlin.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

hmmm...berrry interesting...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

hmm. I dunno if that all white suit will fly on tv.  
I wonder how many of Spector's multiple personalities will show up? :ninja: 
And what about Frenchy?:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Funny I said to a non comic friend the same about the all white costume. Either the show will just ignore it and have him in a black tank, or the costume 'should' be a silver/white CGI kinda thing.

I fear the Daredevil/Thor TV Hulk movie route and picture Marc in a white wife beater and cammo shorts.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Y'know, I kinda liked the black DD suit from that Hulk flick.


----------

